

Robotic monopoly player competitive against good human players - scaramanga
https://github.com/giannitedesco/kapital
I threw this together in a handful of evenings. It plays monopoly using the monopd protocol/servers. Enjoy!
======
opless
You mean "Monopoly" of course ;-)

~~~
scaramanga
lol thanks, fixed!

~~~
opless
nps :)

------
jacobgorm
Outstanding!

